# I phone pics



## bottle man (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get pics from an I phone to the forum. I try but will not work. Anyone have any Ideas.

 Thanks,Kevin


----------



## Conch times (May 27, 2013)

I use the photobucket app. to post pics with my iPhone. I could not figure out how to do it direct from the phone.


----------

